
Show HN: Gource visualizations rendered without a GPU - jamesbrink
https://github.com/jamesbrink/Envisaged
======
jamesbrink
This is a project I have been working on after having multiple requests to
create Gource videos for various projects. I got tired of murdering my laptop
with gource/ffmpeg processes so I set out to get it done on an EC2 instance.
There are a handful of Docker containers out there that do gource videos, but
they all suffer from two major drawbacks. They are all headless, but all still
require a GPU, and secondly they generally like to output raw video eating
tons of disk space.

My image has a handful of configurable options, if time permits I would love
to add more.

I do have my videos templated out a bit, I have a border separating the date
and key from the actual video. This originates from another script I have
which creates quad video output so you can compare 4 git repos at once in the
same video. I used some sed hackery and named pipes to keep everything in
sync. I hope to be adding this script to the container soon as well. Let me
know what you think!

